# Lucy won't eat..any suggestions?



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Lucy will hardly eat anything. I have tried numerous things Yesterday she ate a little raw mince beef, today a little steak. 
Does anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I posted more in your other thread. In further reflection, if she is still on pain meds maybe they are affecting her appetite?


----------



## caseypooh (Dec 30, 2010)

Have you tried scrambled eggs? Our Casey would eat that over anything else.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

I tried scrambled eggs....but no, thank you!! I know she wants to eat. In fact she is lying next to me now and her tummy is rumbling. The vet gave me some pills and I managed to get about 3/4 of a can of food into her yesterday. She even ate some dry food. She has definitely gone off her regular food so it is a hit and miss. But we tried lamb and rice yesterday and she loved that. 

Thank you to everyone who gave me suggestions. 

This site really is amazing..... You can post something and within an hour someone will get back to you. GRF people rock!!


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

How about sardines? Or something similarly smelly? Or maybe a chicken or turkey product? Beef can be a bit rich for a tender tummy. 

Holding you and your girl in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

chicken strips boiled for a minute or two. I had a Golden that would only eat that. You can also try plain rice.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lucy*

We guy these chicken strips that are in a bag-how about that, or cheese?


----------



## Jean_NJ (Dec 15, 2010)

My dog is going through a hunger strike as well. His favorite food at this moment is roasted chicken. He eats it and seems to keep it down. The vet has also told me to put him on pepcid AC and that seems to be helping a little.

Good Luck hope your dog feels better


----------



## ZeppGold (Aug 9, 2009)

What about tuna? I know she's not a cat, but it is definitely smelly.


----------



## DaisyGolden (Jan 4, 2008)

When my dog Jenny was sick and wouldn't eat we took canned potato soup and put it in the blender with low sodium beef or chicken broth blended it and feed it to her with a turkey baster. If you hold open the side of her mouth you can get it in there pretty easy. After a while she started to eat it from a bowl bcause she liked it so much. I hope this helps I'm praying for you and Lucy.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Cheese? Peanut butter? I'm not sure what the problem is - if it's her teeth, maybe just licking a spoon of peanut butter would help? It would also give her some protein and fat. 

Otherwise, the fishy smelling foods are a good suggestion. I recently put my 10 year old on a supplement that smells strongly of fishiness - she adores it! 

Good luck - hope you can get something into your girl..


----------



## musicgirl (Jul 26, 2009)

lunch meats? teddy ate rice soup when he was sick...but he was still gobbling up everything till his last days.
bacon strips?


----------



## Looni2ns (Mar 26, 2010)

Try some baby food chicken or turkey. Just the plain meat, not the stuff w/veggies. When Grace was sick, it was the only thing I could get her to eat. She'd lick it off of my fingers.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Thank you to everyone who posted suggestions to tempt Lucy into eating. I tried nearly all of them. Lol. Some of them she tried a little and some just no interest. 

I got some meds from the vet and it helped her a bit. She is eating more now although not nearly as much as she needs. But she seems to know what she wants and when she wants something. I was getting a bit desperate and I know she was eating just to keep me happy. But after a few hours she just sicked up the whole lot. 

Yesterday, it was raw cabbage she wanted to eat. Today she wanted raw fish. We are in japan and today that was my dinner although Lucy ate a few pieces of it for me. But I don't mind as long as Lucy is eating then I am wagging my tail. Lol

Thank you again to everyone.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lucy*

Tracy:

Thanks for the update on Lucy. She is in my prayers.


----------



## GoldensGirl (Aug 2, 2010)

Glad she's doing better and eating a bit, even if it's just for you.

I once got a pup from the Humane Society who developed distemper. She so sick that my vet told me to put her in a box and not get attached to her. (Silly vet.) But we got a prescription canned chicken food that she licked from my fingers. Lo and behold, she lived to be 16! Eating to please you is not a bad thing!

Prayers...


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I know I sound like a broken record but I still can't help but think her pain medications may be affecting her appetite and perhaps introducing too many new things might futher aggravate her tummy, creating some sort of colitis, which causes nausea and vomit. 

You are all in my prayers and I hope Lucy's appetite gets better soon.


----------



## lucysmum (Sep 2, 2010)

Thank you Dallas Gold believe me you do not sound like a broken record. You sound like a very caring thoughtful person. I can tell you are thinking about Lucy alot.

Lucy was off her pain meds for a couple of days. Although the vet gave me a new patch I never put it on till about an hour ago. I also asked her about the colitis but she said it wasn't that. 

Lucy hasn't eaten today at all and she hasn't drunk any water since this morning. Nor the toilet since last night. 

Please keep your prayers coming for us. 

Tracy and Lucy


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Tracy*

Tracy:

I am praying for Lucy.
You all are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------

